# I hooked up my Laptop to my HD TV and the screen has a very Yellowish tint



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just got a new TV and the screen is normal but when i go to the PC input and connect my laptop with a VGA cable the screen is super yellow. I can still see everything its just as if the there was a clear yellow layer in front of it.
its not so bad if i turn the contrast to max but still annoying

Also how can i make my the sound from my laptop play on the TV speakers

_EDIT: _its a sanyo dp26640


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

Even the menu setting is normal color. just none of the PC picture

and nvm on the sound i plugged a speaker cable into the tv/laptop


----------

